# Confirmado desabastecimiento para dentro de un mes



## Jeffrey Lebowski (24 Oct 2021)

Pillando latunes y lajillones.


----------



## moromierda (24 Oct 2021)

A no será a *octubre*, amego?


----------



## Chimpu (24 Oct 2021)

Des

Habas

Te

Cimiento


Que curioso es el idioma español...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Oct 2021)

BARCOS LLENOS DE CONTENEDORES

PUERTOS LLENOS BARCOS

GRUAS VACIAS MANO SOBRE MANO

GENTE CON DINERO PARA COMPRAR

GENTE CON COSAS PARA VENDER













​


----------



## Chimpu (24 Oct 2021)

moromierda dijo:


> A no será a *octubre*, amego?




Salá maricom maricom salam

Tienes segarro?


----------



## Occam (24 Oct 2021)

Tú si que estás desabastecido de ortografía


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Oct 2021)

*QUE POQUITO OS FALTA*

*QUE POQUITO *










​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Oct 2021)

*Y LUEGO

PHASE III _


*
*A EJERCER*​


----------



## moromierda (24 Oct 2021)

Chimpu dijo:


> Salá maricom maricom salam
> Tienes segarro?



No, amego. Yo no fuma. Yo busca trobajo. Morito bueno. Tu sabe?


----------



## Wasi (24 Oct 2021)

No creo pero si se ha notado la inflación, las placas se han quedado a precio confinamiento


----------



## DigitalMarketer (24 Oct 2021)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *QUE POQUITO OS FALTA
> 
> QUE POQUITO *
> 
> ...



Te equivocarás como siempre, la Gematria te falla.
Acabarán grafenandote.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Oct 2021)

NO REVISADO




*AHORA LOS TONTOS QUE USEN LAS APPS DE PASAPORTE SOCIAL CHINO VATICANO COVID
DAN SUS DATOS A TODO QUISQUI BENDITO. para que luego te puedan mandar la multa a la cuenta en el futuro por incivico*

TU RUINA
MI NUTRICION

*





NUTRUCIONANTE.*










Vaccination passport app shares personal data with Amazon and Royal Mail


Civil liberty campaigners and opposition politicians have reacted furiously to the Sunday Mail revelations.




www.dailyrecord.co.uk












anonymous patriot on Gab: 'How is that possible? I thought it was a cOnSpIra…'


anonymous patriot on Gab: 'How is that possible? I thought it was a cOnSpIracY tHeOrY?! — Vaccination passport app shares personal data with Amazon and Royal Mail...




gab.com








The Scottish Government ’s controversial vaccination passport shares the personal data of users with a host of private firms, the Sunday Mail can reveal.

Proof of inoculation is now required by law to get into football grounds or nightclubs north of the border, despite plans for a scheme having been scrapped in England.

We have learned the NHS mobile phone app which presents the personal medical information in the form of a QR Code shares data with companies including Amazon, Microsoft, ServiceNow, Royal Mail and an AI facial recognition firm.

Civil liberty campaigners and opposition politicians have reacted furiously to our revelations.
*Read More*

Scots businesses fear Cop26 security measures and road closures will hit trade

The NHS Scotland Covid status app (Image: PA)
Sam Grant, head of policy and campaigns at Liberty, said: “Vaccine passports create a two-tier society and already many people in Scotland have been coerced into getting a vaccine passport in order to attend events and access certain parts of society.

"It’s extremely concerning that, in doing so, data has been shared with third parties without people having the option to opt out or without even being made aware that this is happening.


"This only furthers the wide concerns people already have around vaccine passports.

"We all want to keep each other safe and Liberty has always supported reasonable and proportionate measures to combat Covid but vaccine passports are not a solution."


Privacy information on the vaccination passport app reveals personal data of users will be shared with NetCompany, Service Now, Jumio, iProov, Albasoft, Amazon Web Services, CFH Docmail, Microsoft Azure, Gov.uk Notify Service and Royal Mail. It is claimed that not all of the firms can “access” the data, even though it is "shared".



Scottish Lib Dem leader Alex Cole-Hamilton said: "Scottish Liberal Democrats have repeatedly warned the Government that data protection is virtually non-existent – a simple screenshot was enough to bypass whatever ‘security measures’ the system had in place.

"The launch was a shambles and the IT system struggled to cope.

"Everyone has the right to medical privacy, nobody should ever have to provide part of their medical history to a bouncer or a series of private companies. That is just simply absurd."

Cop26 security warning as 800 potential terrorists are being closely monitored

Vaccine passport shares personal data

Scottish Conservatives’ Murdo Fraser said: "There have been serious data privacy concerns with the SNP’s vaccine passport app since the word go.

"The news that users’ personal data will be shared with so many private companies is extremely worrying.

"This will only serve to further erode public trust in the SNP’s shambolic vaccine passport scheme."







Sociedad: - Me acaba de llegar la compra de la semana online en Reino Unido y...


Todo tal cual lo pedí. Hasta la leche que hace un par de meses me cambiaron la semi por desnatada, todo bien. Los plátanos, la misma mierda de siempre que por eso no me gusta hacer la compra por internet, pero he estado unos días Mandril y no me queda otro remedio al volver si quiero tener cosas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Oct 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Te equivocarás como siempre, la Gematria te falla.
> Acabarán grafenandote.



TE FALTAN PROTEINAS DE GRILLO

ESO SE SOLUCIONA



EJERCIENDO


----------



## Chimpu (24 Oct 2021)

moromierda dijo:


> No, amego. Yo no fuma. Yo busca trobajo. Morito bueno. Tu sabe?



Alá te guie y te ayude en la busqueda de trabajo amego


----------



## DigitalMarketer (24 Oct 2021)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> TE FALTAN PROTEINAS DE GRILLO
> 
> ESO SE SOLUCIONA
> 
> ...



Soy más de entrecot y solomillo, pero gracias.


----------



## Gentle (24 Oct 2021)

Veremos


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (24 Oct 2021)

Elhachis también lo confirma:









El desabastecimiento paraliza la economía de Estados Unidos en vísperas de la temporada de compras navideñas


Políticos y expertos creen que la escasez se prolongará el año próximo y que el exceso de consumo está entre las causas del problema




www.google.com


----------



## cortoplacista (24 Oct 2021)

¿Entonces aplaudimos a los furgoneteros o qué hay que hacer esta vez?


----------



## Nut (24 Oct 2021)

"La escasez va a tener una enorme visibilidad en los próximos meses" (elconfidencial.com)

Lo están telegrafiando desde finales de Agosto.

Poco después en Septiembre comenzaron con el tema de los apagones.Y como dicen las autoridades austriacas-que según parece ya anticiparon la pandemia y el confinamiento, lo dijeron ayer en la Sexta- no es saber si ocurrirá si no CUANDO ocurrirá.

Creo que este invierno hasta Marzo-Abril va a ser muy movido.

Nuestra fiesta empieza el dia de Todos los Santos.Lunes tras el corte de gas Argelino del 31.


----------



## Akira. (24 Oct 2021)

Os lo estáis tomando a broma pero lo cierto es que no hace gracia.


----------



## asiqué (24 Oct 2021)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Pillando latunes y lajillones.



eso es casi peor a que te meen en la alfombra


----------



## asiqué (24 Oct 2021)

moromierda dijo:


> A no será a *octubre*, amego?



Tu primo Rasidh tiene comida en el locutorio?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Oct 2021)

__





En Davos ya dicen que se puede hackear a seres humanos


C0r0n@ 2 Inspect Revisión y análisis de los artículos científicos relativos a las técnicas y métodos experimentales empleados en las vacunas contra el c0r0n@v|rus, evidencias, daños, hipótesis, opiniones y retos. corona to inspect covid certificado de vacunacion covid pass green pass...




www.burbuja.info





_" CORONA " 

Co Ro Na _

(*C**o*ordinate and *Ro*uting System for *Na*nonetworks )


> ya no debería ser una sorpresa.



* El sistema de enrutamiento CORONA para nanorredes *







*viernes, 1 de octubre de 2021*









El sistema de enrutamiento CORONA para nanorredes


Continuando con la investigación de las redes de nanocomunicación , cuyo hardware ha sido identificado en las muestras de sangre de personas...




corona2inspect.blogspot.com












Software de nanorredes electromagnéticas


Referencia Dhoutaut, D.; Arrabal, T.; Dedu, E. (2018). Bit Simulator, un simulador de nanorredes electromagnéticas = Bit simulator, an elect...




corona2inspect.blogspot.com





Continuando con la investigación de las redes de nanocomunicación, cuyo hardware ha sido identificado en las muestras de sangre de personas vacunadas (Andersen, M. 2021a | 2021b | 2021c), así como el software de simulación para su comunicación TS-OOK, se ha descubierto el sistema de enrutamiento de los paquetes de datos, cuyo nombre "CORONA" (*Co*ordinate and *Ro*uting System for *Na*nonetworks) ya no debería ser una sorpresa. El sistema de enrutamiento CORONA (Tsioliaridou, A.; Liaskos, C.; Ioannidis, S.; Pitsillides, A. 2015) es completado por su estudio de eficiencia energética EECORONA (Bouchedjera, I.A.; Aliouat, Z.; Louail, L. 2020) y la topología de la nanorred basada en clústeres o grupos de nanonodos emisores, lo que obliga al enrutamiento distribuido DCCORONA (Bouchedjera, I.A.; Louail, L.; Aliouat, Z.; Harous, S. 2020).

















Nanonetworks in Biomedical Applications


By interconnecting nanomachines and forming nanonetworks, the capacities of single nanomachines are expected to be enhanced, as the ensuing information exchange will allow them to cooperate towards a common goal. Nowadays, systems normally use electromagnetic signals to encode, send and receive...



www.eurekaselect.com




*Abstract: *
By interconnecting nanomachines and forming nanonetworks, the capacities of single nanomachines are expected to be enhanced, as the ensuing information exchange will allow them to cooperate towards a common goal. Nowadays, systems normally use electromagnetic signals to encode, send and receive information, however, in a novel communication paradigm, molecular transceivers, channel models or protocols use molecules. This article presents the current developments in nanomachines along with their future architecture to better understand nanonetwork scenarios in biomedical applications. Furthermore, to highlight the communication needs between nanomachines, two applications for nanonetworks are also presented: i) a new networking paradigm, called the Internet of NanoThings, that allows nanoscale devices to interconnect with existing communication networks, and ii) Molecular Communication, where the propagation of chemical compounds like drug particles, carry out the information exchange.

*Keywords: *Nanonetworks,  nanocommunication,  nanothings,  bionanothings,  molecular communication,  targeted drug delivery.

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Oct 2021)

__





En Davos ya dicen que se puede hackear a seres humanos


C0r0n@ 2 Inspect Revisión y análisis de los artículos científicos relativos a las técnicas y métodos experimentales empleados en las vacunas contra el c0r0n@v|rus, evidencias, daños, hipótesis, opiniones y retos. corona to inspect covid certificado de vacunacion covid pass green pass...




www.burbuja.info





_" CORONA " 

Co Ro Na _

(*C**o*ordinate and *Ro*uting System for *Na*nonetworks )


> ya no debería ser una sorpresa.



* El sistema de enrutamiento CORONA para nanorredes *







*viernes, 1 de octubre de 2021*









El sistema de enrutamiento CORONA para nanorredes


Continuando con la investigación de las redes de nanocomunicación , cuyo hardware ha sido identificado en las muestras de sangre de personas...




corona2inspect.blogspot.com












Software de nanorredes electromagnéticas


Referencia Dhoutaut, D.; Arrabal, T.; Dedu, E. (2018). Bit Simulator, un simulador de nanorredes electromagnéticas = Bit simulator, an elect...




corona2inspect.blogspot.com





Continuando con la investigación de las redes de nanocomunicación, cuyo hardware ha sido identificado en las muestras de sangre de personas vacunadas (Andersen, M. 2021a | 2021b | 2021c), así como el software de simulación para su comunicación TS-OOK, se ha descubierto el sistema de enrutamiento de los paquetes de datos, cuyo nombre "CORONA" (*Co*ordinate and *Ro*uting System for *Na*nonetworks) ya no debería ser una sorpresa. El sistema de enrutamiento CORONA (Tsioliaridou, A.; Liaskos, C.; Ioannidis, S.; Pitsillides, A. 2015) es completado por su estudio de eficiencia energética EECORONA (Bouchedjera, I.A.; Aliouat, Z.; Louail, L. 2020) y la topología de la nanorred basada en clústeres o grupos de nanonodos emisores, lo que obliga al enrutamiento distribuido DCCORONA (Bouchedjera, I.A.; Louail, L.; Aliouat, Z.; Harous, S. 2020).

















Nanonetworks in Biomedical Applications


By interconnecting nanomachines and forming nanonetworks, the capacities of single nanomachines are expected to be enhanced, as the ensuing information exchange will allow them to cooperate towards a common goal. Nowadays, systems normally use electromagnetic signals to encode, send and receive...



www.eurekaselect.com




*Abstract: *
By interconnecting nanomachines and forming nanonetworks, the capacities of single nanomachines are expected to be enhanced, as the ensuing information exchange will allow them to cooperate towards a common goal. Nowadays, systems normally use electromagnetic signals to encode, send and receive information, however, in a novel communication paradigm, molecular transceivers, channel models or protocols use molecules. This article presents the current developments in nanomachines along with their future architecture to better understand nanonetwork scenarios in biomedical applications. Furthermore, to highlight the communication needs between nanomachines, two applications for nanonetworks are also presented: i) a new networking paradigm, called the Internet of NanoThings, that allows nanoscale devices to interconnect with existing communication networks, and ii) Molecular Communication, where the propagation of chemical compounds like drug particles, carry out the information exchange.

*Keywords: *Nanonetworks,  nanocommunication,  nanothings,  bionanothings,  molecular communication,  targeted drug delivery.

​


----------



## aventurero artritico (24 Oct 2021)

vaya hiperinflación que se está cociendo.

europa subiendo los impuestos de la luz y del co2, bajando la oferta de productos y de materias primas asi disparando su precio porque has las mismas que hace 1 año


----------



## Komanche O_o (24 Oct 2021)

Ek Domingo que viene vamos a pedir una paella de marisco para llevar a casa


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (24 Oct 2021)

De materiales no sé, pero de retraso y subnormalidad este foro anda sobradísimo.


----------



## Vulcan86 (24 Oct 2021)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *QUE POQUITO OS FALTA
> 
> QUE POQUITO *
> 
> ...



??


----------



## Kabraloka (24 Oct 2021)

no creo que haya desasbatecimiento de macarrones


----------



## kenny220 (24 Oct 2021)

Akira. dijo:


> Os lo estáis tomando a broma pero lo cierto es que no hace gracia.



Pero de vacunas no hay escasez, ni de los viales para envasar las, ni de cartón para meter las en cajas.


----------



## zirick (24 Oct 2021)

Desabastecimiento de paguitas a morenos perezosos te refieres?


----------



## vacutator (24 Oct 2021)

Occam dijo:


> Tú si que estás desabastecido de ortografía



Cuidado con la ortografía, ese "sí" lleva tilde.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Oct 2021)

Brote verde: - Tranquilos chiques. pero un barco contenedor acaba de dar un explotio (pequeño )cerca del puerto de Washington con cosas TOXICAS SANAS barritas listas


#URGENT: Explosion reported aboard container ship carrying chemicals near Washington coastline #PortAngeles l #WA The coast guard has ordered all crew be evacuated immediately. Smoke can be seen billowing from the upper decks. Standby for further information!




www.burbuja.info











#URGENT:

_Explosion reported aboard container ship carrying chemicals near Washington coastline #PortAngeles l #WA The coast guard has ordered all crew be evacuated immediately. Smoke can be seen billowing from the upper decks. _
_Standby for further information!_








​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Oct 2021)

MIRA..

no os quiero engañar

estais muertos

llevaba muestras de GRAFENO NUCLEAR Volcanico eurutivo activado
MEZCLADO POR ALIENS
CON SIDA VARIENTE OMEGA PERIODCARDITICA HEMODORREICA​


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 Oct 2021)

Chimpu dijo:


> Des
> 
> Habas
> 
> ...



Probablemente es usted muy joven para recordar a Pedro Ocón de Oro.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Oct 2021)

WRONG

*AHORA EL MAYOR PROBLEMA ES QUE ESTE BARCO CARGADO CON VIRUS NUCLEARES VOLCANICOS DE DETONACION NUCLEAR*

HA ENTRADO EN UN ERUPCION CERCA DE GUASINPTON







Brote verde: - Tranquilos chiques. pero un barco contenedor acaba de dar un explotio (pequeño )cerca del puerto de Washington con cosas TOXICAS SANAS barritas listas


#URGENT: Explosion reported aboard container ship carrying chemicals near Washington coastline #PortAngeles l #WA The coast guard has ordered all crew be evacuated immediately. Smoke can be seen billowing from the upper decks. Standby for further information!




www.burbuja.info











#URGENT:

_Explosion reported aboard container ship carrying chemicals near Washington coastline #PortAngeles l #WA The coast guard has ordered all crew be evacuated immediately. Smoke can be seen billowing from the upper decks. _
_Standby for further information!_








​


----------



## sivigliano (24 Oct 2021)

Ayer un amigo que trabaja en una factoría de Renault me comentó que van a fabricar 500.000 coches menos a nivel de todo el grupo en 2021 con respecto a 2020 por los semiconductores. Y ya tienen expedientes de regulación temporal de empleo en marcha.


----------



## Morototeo (24 Oct 2021)

a mi no me deja ni dios sin mis langostinos salvajes de nochebuena.. por lo menos este año.. mañana a por ellos...


----------



## Bye Felicia (24 Oct 2021)

Al puto iggnore


----------



## Salsa_rosa (24 Oct 2021)

De Doritos también??


----------



## Lobo macho (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## kabeljau (24 Oct 2021)

Sí que puede haber desabastecimiento. Nos lo están avisando personas que considero serias, una de ellas es Baños. Si por las teles os dicen que "no hay camioneros para ...", eso es absolutamente falso y más en un país con cerca de 5.000.000 de parados. Y si dicen que faltan camioneros en Inglaterra, lo mismo. El asunto es meter miedo como sea, además de otras cosas con China.


----------



## CANCERVERO (24 Oct 2021)

Jaaaape primo daaaaame uuunaaaa.


----------



## Blogan (24 Oct 2021)

Yo tengo huerto y gallinas


----------



## Tiresias (24 Oct 2021)

Mientras siga habiendo tele y bozales la gente aguantará lo que sea.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (24 Oct 2021)

Estaremos bien jodidos y la pasaremos putas pero..... y lo que nos vamos a divertir


----------



## hartman (24 Oct 2021)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> *QUE POQUITO OS FALTA
> 
> QUE POQUITO *
> 
> ...



soylent green y lo digo en serio.


----------



## Brainstormenta (24 Oct 2021)

sivigliano dijo:


> Ayer un amigo que trabaja en una factoría de Renault me comentó que van a fabricar 500.000 coches menos a nivel de todo el grupo en 2021 con respecto a 2020 por los semiconductores. Y ya tienen expedientes de regulación temporal de empleo en marcha.



Es lógico. Sólo un semiconductor puede comprar un Renault. Ningún conductor de verdad puede comprar semejante mierda. Mejor hacen no fabricándolo.


----------



## RIFKINiano (24 Oct 2021)

Pesadilla logística antes de Navidad: la crisis de suministros alcanza al cartón y amenaza la temporada de compras


La escasez de suministros que se está viviendo en todo el mundo no solo no tiene visos de acabar pronto, sino que, además, está dejando claro que ninguna industria está a salvo. Fabricantes y minoristas ya avisan de que no cuentan con oferta suficiente para hacer frente a la demanda prevista...



www.eleconomista.es






*Pesadilla logística antes de Navidad: la crisis de suministros alcanza al cartón y amenaza la temporada de compras*

Los gigantes del ecommerce acaparan las existencias de cartón
En febrero, el precio del cartón alcanzó un récord histórico





iStock


elEconomista.es
23/10/2021 - 11:59

La escasez de suministros que se está viviendo en todo el mundo no solo no tiene visos de acabar pronto, sino que, además, está dejando claro que ninguna industria está a salvo. Fabricantes y minoristas ya avisan de que no cuentan con oferta suficiente para hacer frente a la demanda prevista para la gran temporada de compras, cuyo pistoletazo de salida lo dará el Black Friday el último jueves de noviembre. La cuestión es que, incluso si tuvieran stock suficiente,* igual no podrían hacer llegar sus productos a los clientes debido a la escasez de cartón*, elemento clave en la cadena de distribución en la que se basa el ecommerce.

Desde principios de años, los cuellos de botella en la cadena de suministros, el incremento del comercio electrónico, la escasez de trabajadores, los parones en los puertos y el aumento del precio de las materias primas, han provocado una progresiva disminución del stock de materiales de embalaje, según _Business Insider_. Así se lo comunicó a mediados de año International Paper, uno de los mayores proveedores de cartón para envases y cartón ondulado de EE.UU., a sus inversores, advirtiendo además de *cuellos de botella en la cadena de suministro de cara al resto del año*.


11443957
*La nueva fase de la crisis de suministros golpea a los alimentos: habrá escasez y subidas de precios*


No obstante, se trata de una situación que no afecta a todas las empresas por igual. Allá por enero de este año, en previsión de un escenario como el actual, los gigantes del comercio minorista como Amazon hicieron acopio de cartón para satisfacer la demanda, *dejando a las empresas más pequeñas sin existencias*. Poco después, en febrero, el precio del cartón alcanzó un récord histórico, según el Índice de Precios al Productor y la Oficina de Estadísticas Laborales de EE.UU.
*Pesadilla logística antes de Navidad*
Otra de las consecuencias de los enormes atascos en los puertos, la crisis de trabajadores y el incremento del precio de las materias primas, es *el inicio prematuro de las rebajas del Black Friday, así como una versión reducida de las rebajas de mediados de temporada*.

Mientras los expertos en la cadena de suministros animan a los clientes a realizar sus compras navideñas y de Acción de Gracias con antelación para asegurarse los artículos más demandados, los minoristas se enfrentan a unos stocks tan bajos que* no tienen incentivos para ofrecer descuentos como los de antes*. Una decisión que no tiene que repercutir negativamente en los beneficios, sino todo lo contrario, como han demostrado los almacenes Macy's, según la _CNN_.
Otros, como Best Buy, la compañía especializada en productos electrónicos, han optado por esquivar la crisis de suministros apostando por las suscripciones. En concreto, la compañía ha lanzado un programa de 200 dólares al año con el que los consumidores se aseguran *precios más bajos y acceso exclusivo a artículos difíciles de encontrar*, una opción realmente atractiva para todo aquel que quiera recibir sus compras de Navidad a tiempo.


----------



## Gigatr0n (24 Oct 2021)

¿No habíamos quedado que era en octubre, llorones?... a ver si nos aclaramos ya un poco.


----------



## Lemavos (24 Oct 2021)

Otro subnormal con corbata, metiendo miedo a la gente para su beneficio económico en base a la especulación de 4 hijosdelagranpvta 

Guillotinas y se acaba la tontería rápido de estos vividores de corbata


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Oct 2021)

¡Tema mítico! - Prueba HAARP en Volcán La Palma - cómo explicáis esto?


https://www.nature.com/articles/452930a https://directory.eoportal.org/web/eoportal/satellite-missions/s/space-fence Figure 34: AGI, an orbit-modeling software provider, is expected to respond to the Air Force request for information. It recently was awarded an $8.4 million Air Force...




www.burbuja.info





* PODEIS VER VOSOTROS MISMOS EL PATRON DE TERREMOTOS O MOVIMIENTOS SISMICOS *

*EN ESTA WEB

NO ES PIC TRUCADA. SON LOS DATOS REALES QUE MUESTRA LA WEB *






Earthquake monitor - Earthquakes in 2023 - Latest Earthquakes in the world


earthquakes today - recent and latest earthquakes, earthquake map and earthquake information. Earthquake information for europe. EMSC (European Mediterranean Seismological Centre) provides real time earthquake information for seismic events with magnitude larger than 5 in the European...




www.emsc-csem.org














*Aurora borealis over HAARP*










I

mage via Harun Mehmedinovic.
Bottom line: Video of aurora borealis over HAARP research facility in northern Alaska.


----------



## Cazu10 (24 Oct 2021)

Íbamos a salir más fuertes...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Oct 2021)

¡Tema mítico! - Prueba HAARP en Volcán La Palma - cómo explicáis esto?


https://www.nature.com/articles/452930a https://directory.eoportal.org/web/eoportal/satellite-missions/s/space-fence Figure 34: AGI, an orbit-modeling software provider, is expected to respond to the Air Force request for information. It recently was awarded an $8.4 million Air Force...




www.burbuja.info





* PODEIS VER VOSOTROS MISMOS EL PATRON DE TERREMOTOS O MOVIMIENTOS SISMICOS *






Earthquake monitor - Earthquakes in 2023 - Latest Earthquakes in the world


earthquakes today - recent and latest earthquakes, earthquake map and earthquake information. Earthquake information for europe. EMSC (European Mediterranean Seismological Centre) provides real time earthquake information for seismic events with magnitude larger than 5 in the European...




www.emsc-csem.org





*EN ESTA WEB*






*NO ES PIC TRUCADA. SON LOS DATOS "REALES" QUE MUESTRA LA WEB
(a tenor de lo que pone los datos en las webs ) *


















​


----------



## Triyuga (24 Oct 2021)

No las putas y la cocaina, son sagradas, las mariscadas tambien...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (24 Oct 2021)

Morototeo dijo:


> a mi no me deja ni dios sin mis langostinos salvajes de nochebuena.. por lo menos este año.. mañana a por ellos...



no te van a servir con el gran apagon aunque los congeles tendras que comertelos antes o tirarlos a la basura.


----------



## HDR (24 Oct 2021)

No termino de verlo claro, porque de ser así, a gente como Bezos se les hincharían los cojones muchísimo. Sus modelos de negocio dependen de que esto no pase. Bezos sin petróleo no entrega ni 1 paquete. Que puede ser que ocurra en efecto, pero dudo mucho que esos tipos se limitasen a acatar y dejarse llevar mientras sus milloncitos desaparecen...


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (24 Oct 2021)

Latas, leche, aceite, legumbres, pilas, un par de garrafas de 25 litros de agua y lejía.
Depósito lleno. pasaporte en regla y 3-4k en efectivo.
Y una dinamo.
Ya no es por el madmax, sino por cubrirse las espaldas con cuatro duros. Pagáis seguros de coche, casa y vida, no me jodáis que vais a confiaros a ken en lugar de gastaros 300€ en TRANQUILIDAD...


----------



## ueee3 (24 Oct 2021)

thesunnolongerrises dijo:


> Latas, leche, aceite, legumbres, pilas, un par de garrafas de 25 litros de agua y lejía.
> Depósito lleno. pasaporte en regla y 3-4k en efectivo.
> Y una dinamo.
> Ya no es por el madmax, sino por cubrirse las espaldas con cuatro duros. Pagáis seguros de coche, casa y vida, no me jodáis que vais a confiaros a ken en lugar de gastaros 300€ en TRANQUILIDAD...



Ya...


----------



## Giordano Bruno (24 Oct 2021)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Pillando latunes y lajillones.



Me vuelven loco esas predicciones matemáticas de este foro dentro de 1 mes desabastecimiento no dice en unos meses no,1 mes 30 días exactos.
Como otros hilos dentro de 3 años exactos crisis económica mundial o el día 15 de octubre se va a la mierda el ibex 35........me resulta fascinante esa precisión matemática. 
Yo el día 5 de noviembre a la 5 de la tarde voy a hechar un polvo ahí lo dejo


----------



## Tierra Azul (24 Oct 2021)

A partir de ahora los puros y la cocaina saldra por un ojo de la cara, ojo al dato eh?


----------



## Giordano Bruno (24 Oct 2021)

thesunnolongerrises dijo:


> Latas, leche, aceite, legumbres, pilas, un par de garrafas de 25 litros de agua y lejía.
> Depósito lleno. pasaporte en regla y 3-4k en efectivo.
> Y una dinamo.
> Ya no es por el madmax, sino por cubrirse las espaldas con cuatro duros. Pagáis seguros de coche, casa y vida, no me jodáis que vais a confiaros a ken en lugar de gastaros 300€ en TRANQUILIDAD...



Garrafas de agua,deposito lleno y pilas jojojojo pero eso sí el pasaporte en regla y no te olvides de renovar el dni jojojojojojo
Joder eres un pagafantas pringao hasta en tu propia peli apocalíptica jojojojojo


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (24 Oct 2021)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Garrafas de agua,deposito lleno y pilas jojojojo pero eso sí el pasaporte en regla y no te olvides de renovar el dni jojojojojojo
> Joder eres un pagafantas pringao hasta en tu propia peli apocalíptica jojojojojo



Cómo me conoces pirata...


----------



## Abort&cospelo (24 Oct 2021)

¿Y los obesos? ¿Es que nadie va a pensar en los putos obesos?!!!


----------



## Louis Renault (24 Oct 2021)

Son desabastecimientos, inflacción y ruina sanas.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (24 Oct 2021)

La ruina en foroburbuga. Como siempre. Qué sería de éste lugar sin la ruina inminente


----------



## CocoVin (24 Oct 2021)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> ¿Y los obesos? ¿Es que nadie va a pensar en los putos obesos?!!!



Los obesos son los que sobreviven cabronazo  

En serio si le dan voz al coronel es porque esto va enserio.

Pillen sus latunes.


----------



## Gorbachofff (24 Oct 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Probablemente es usted muy joven para recordar a Pedro Ocón de Oro.



No es el primer mensaje suyo que me hace preguntarme si detrás de su nick no se esconderá mi hermano mayor.

Es una cosa bastante surrealista.


----------



## moromierda (24 Oct 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> Tu primo Rasidh tiene comida en el locutorio?



Comida moruna: datíles bonos, cus cús cus e aspecias panchitos morunos de chupete, amego. Buen presio barato e no e caro.


----------



## asiqué (24 Oct 2021)

moromierda dijo:


> Comida moruna: datíles bonos, cus cús cus e aspecias panchitos morunos de chupete, amego. Buen presio barato e no e caro.



Rico, rico.


----------



## moromierda (24 Oct 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> Rico, rico.



Tu aproba penchitos morunos carniseria jalal corte pimera a barbacoa piñas pinoñes aspecies penchitos a mucha sirvesa.

,,, (otavída no sabe piner comas, piro quere ir escola aldutos)

Amego.


----------



## Sr. Breve (25 Oct 2021)

venga sí

todo desabastecido mañana

lo que vosotros digaís


----------



## tikonenko (25 Oct 2021)

Sera en Octubre, pero de otro año...


----------



## silenus (25 Oct 2021)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> ¿Y los obesos? ¿Es que nadie va a pensar en los putos obesos?!!!



Obesos a la parrilla, mmmmm...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Oct 2021)

¡Tema mítico! - Prueba HAARP en Volcán La Palma - cómo explicáis esto?


https://www.nature.com/articles/452930a https://directory.eoportal.org/web/eoportal/satellite-missions/s/space-fence Figure 34: AGI, an orbit-modeling software provider, is expected to respond to the Air Force request for information. It recently was awarded an $8.4 million Air Force...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Edge2 (25 Oct 2021)

Pero el Internet no lo tocarán verdá?


----------



## Plutarko (25 Oct 2021)

En que frecuencia de la banda de 40m nos reunimos los burbujos para cuando Internet se caiga?

Sin queréis salir con el nick del foro un poco por debajo de 7MHz en plan pirata, que es donde se juntan los piratas de HF. 

Tenéis los dipolos bien ajustados? Las baterías bien cargadas? 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## .Kaikus (25 Oct 2021)

Desabastecimiento o encarecimiento de algunos productos chinos, es probable, subida generalizada de precios para estas navidades, eso yes, off course yes, pero por los alimentos en los supermercados y el fluido electrico, de eso no hay que preocuparse.

PD- Yo estoy mucho mas preocupado por Cojon Vicent y Dodoria...


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Supermanises (25 Oct 2021)

una fabrica de macetas...lleva ya meses esperando que les manden de portugal, la respuesta del proveedor, si si si , ya las mandamos... Nose si tendra que ver....En caso desabastecimiento , me parece a mi que le vamos a poder dar la vuelta a la tortilla. 
Pongo un ejemplo, mi huerto estaba lleno pero lleno de manzanilla amarga y de acelga... y la arrancamos para sembrar...
Si falta glifosfato pues igual salen los tomates mas pequeños... en valencia practicametne toda la mala hierba es comestible. Aqui, en caso de que pase, nos vamos a ver en una encrucijada, seguir enamorados de la teta que se esta volviendo venenosa y de su leche que empieza a amargar, o cambiar un poco el enfoque, y en vez de hechar puto glifosfato, comernos las malas hiervas... o incluso substituirlas... vamos tirar de permacultura... q curiosamente es lo que se hizo toda la vida... 
Que falta carne...pues puto te tocara tirar pal monte a pillarte un par de jabalis... trampear conejos...
Esto es claro, en el caso de que este plan sea asi, que no olvidemos que es una paja mental.... Vamos a tener que tomar la decision de seguir como sucnormales en el cubo, alimentandonos de cuadrados rectangulos...etc... O coger y empezar asociarnos en comunidades circulares y establecer un sistema mas sostenible, autonomo y menos enamorado de los refinados, para puto hecharle todos los dias hierbabuena al puchero, pasear a las cabritas y sacarles la leche, recoger nuestros huevos...Basicamente es esto o rezar para sobrevivir a el tratamiento cronico eutanasico y la misera...
A todo esto, tengo que decir, no olvideis, que esta gente esta ai con el compas y la escuadra... primero te la meten en la cabeza, primado negativo, globos sondas.... luego hacen un 10 por cien y suspiras aliviado, cunado no tenias ni que haver tragado un 1 por cien. 
Nose si os estays dando cuenta de que la disidencia, con esta jugada se convierte en un router repetidor de sus planes, dandoles vida. 
Centremonos en lo contrario. Resistencia disfrute y evolucion. Tecnologia libre, formas de vida fuera del cubo y autodefensa total.
Gracias por leer.


----------



## Piotr (25 Oct 2021)

Pedro lobo

Ahí lo dejo


----------



## noseyo (25 Oct 2021)

Quién no vea que esto está preparado para terminar con la población le faltan más luces que un barco cargado droga


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Oct 2021)

Decia con sarcasmo lonchis


Lonchix dijo:


> Confían en el plan.





yo por lo menos lo de sumarme a los post de DERROICION de forma anticipada
es por esto. que no quiere decir que sea "el plan"
pero si es una manera de enfocarlo
es anticiparse ligeramente a la derrocion antes de que "el torpedo se arme " y meterle un cabezado con el submarino 

CLONCK !

ANTES DE QUE ESTE EL EXPLISIVO ENCHUFAO

*RED OCTOBER SUBMARINO TORPEDO ESCENA *






* Mindful Soul * @Mindfulsoul
interesting...



​


----------



## Stelio Kontos (25 Oct 2021)

Si la cosa pasa de octubre, es fake.


----------



## bambum (25 Oct 2021)

HDR dijo:


> No termino de verlo claro, porque de ser así, a gente como Bezos se les hincharían los cojones muchísimo. Sus modelos de negocio dependen de que esto no pase. Bezos sin petróleo no entrega ni 1 paquete. Que puede ser que ocurra en efecto, pero dudo mucho que esos tipos se limitasen a acatar y dejarse llevar mientras sus milloncitos desaparecen...



Bezos es el chico de los recados, hablando del nivel al que se están moviendo estos sucesos.


----------



## Abrojo (25 Oct 2021)

bambum dijo:


> Bezos es el chico de los recados, hablando de al nivel al que se están moviendo estos sucesos.



Amazon, Ikea and Unilever pledge zero-carbon shipping by 2040

Bezos entre otros están por decarbonizar el tráfico marítimo de mercancías.

Don Amancio también


The companies pledging zero-carbon shipping by 2040 are:

Amazon
Brooks Running
Frog Bikes
Ikea
Inditex (owner of Zara)
Michelin
Patagonia
Tchibo
Unilever


----------



## NormanMan (25 Oct 2021)

el pedro baños que es hoy? vulcanólogo? Virólogo?


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (25 Oct 2021)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ¡Tema mítico! - Prueba HAARP en Volcán La Palma - cómo explicáis esto?
> 
> 
> https://www.nature.com/articles/452930a https://directory.eoportal.org/web/eoportal/satellite-missions/s/space-fence Figure 34: AGI, an orbit-modeling software provider, is expected to respond to the Air Force request for information. It recently was awarded an $8.4 million Air Force...
> ...



EH!!! Amego, pero qué pasa con el Cumbre vIeja en OVR????? hay algo en ese hexágono?LLevo tiempo queriendo comprarme unos terrenos pero no me decido


----------



## Abrojo (25 Oct 2021)

NormanMan dijo:


> el pedro baños que es hoy? vulcanólogo? Virólogo?



latunólogo


----------



## Sir Connor (25 Oct 2021)

Pues yo tengo que comprar unos geypermans que han salido, no habran entonces ?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (25 Oct 2021)

ChortinaPizpireta dijo:


> EH!!! Amego, pero qué pasa con el Cumbre vIeja en OVR????? hay algo en ese hexágono?LLevo tiempo queriendo comprarme unos terrenos pero no me decido



hay una *cobertura 5g buensisisismma en la zona*  







ahi JUSTO AHI

ZERO PROBLEMAS DE COVERTURA con el movil





Earthquake monitor - Earthquakes in 2023 - Latest Earthquakes in the world


earthquakes today - recent and latest earthquakes, earthquake map and earthquake information. Earthquake information for europe. EMSC (European Mediterranean Seismological Centre) provides real time earthquake information for seismic events with magnitude larger than 5 in the European...




www.emsc-csem.org









__





Confirmado desabastecimiento para dentro de un mes







www.burbuja.info


----------



## mikiflush (25 Oct 2021)

Tranquilos.
No habrá desabastecimiento de mano de obra norteafricana dispuesta a cobrar paguitas.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (25 Oct 2021)

Cecile (@Anneazul) twitteó: Si esto no es desabastecimiento entonces ¿qué es?. Gobierno de inútiles!. Hoy supermercado Día. https://t.co/5xPGDNBlCw


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (25 Oct 2021)

Alomejor los que me llaman catastrofista van a comprar lajillones con las charos a primera hora.

RT en Español (@ActualidadRT) twitteó: Las estanterías se vacían en Nueva York https://t.co/fX8N0F9WJt


----------



## ashe (25 Oct 2021)

Hombre Pedro Baños es el que dijo que toca meter invasores para las pensiones y eso... y si a este le dan tanta cancha es porque es otro lacayo mas del sistema (otra cosa es que no sea el cenutrio "estandar" actual)

Pero vamos que las conservas nunca viene mal y como dice el dicho "mas vale prevenir" o si se prefiere la fábula de la hormiga y la cigala... , y como han dicho lo que llaman 4 revolución industrial está sostentado en el transporte (bueno todo está basado en esta) así que algo como un parón total no, pero si reducir algunas cosas para lo que antes se vendía por 1 ahora por 1,50 no lo dudo, siendo el mejor ejemplo los precios que suben de todo por descubrir que se puede ganar mas vendiendo menos...

Otra cosa es que esto si lo veo mas claro se que quieran racionalizar el gasoil por ser usado en la industria pesada además de la gasolina dejarla para particulares centrandose en transportistas de corta distancia (tipo furgonetas de ciudad) y generación de energia


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Comandante otto (25 Oct 2021)

En España no


----------



## Saludable-13 (25 Oct 2021)

Van a crear escasez de alimentos para que el estado se encargue de su distribución a sólo los vacunados


El objetivo es que la gente dependa del estado para alimentarse, pero sólo le darán alimentos a los que tengan el pasaporte verde. Los 3 países que han alertado a su población de apagones tienen bajos porcentajes de vacunación del 60% como Austria, Suiza y Alemania. Con los apagones fuerzan a...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## srburbujarra (25 Oct 2021)

Todo a comenzado en octubre, como entenderas no todo puede transcurrir entero durante un mes, aunque, esta vez quizas, para el año que viene.

Todo acaba en octubre.


----------



## Vercingetorix (25 Oct 2021)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Pillando latunes y lajillones.



Este señor lo ha leído en Burbuja






Será en Octubre.... o en Noviembre... Pero será este año


Ahora mismo hay en todo el mundo un desabastecimiento sin precedentes en todos los sectores debido a que China ha cerrado el flujo de mercancías y materias primas para que suban de precio Hasta ahora se ha tirado de stock y no se han repercutido casi las subidas al cliente final. Pero ahora...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Viviendo Digno (25 Oct 2021)

thesunnolongerrises dijo:


> Latas, leche, aceite, legumbres, pilas, un par de garrafas de 25 litros de agua y lejía.
> Depósito lleno. pasaporte en regla y 3-4k en efectivo.
> Y una dinamo.
> Ya no es por el madmax, sino por cubrirse las espaldas con cuatro duros. Pagáis seguros de coche, casa y vida, no me jodáis que vais a confiaros a ken en lugar de gastaros 300€ en TRANQUILIDAD...



Pasaporte? Crees que en una situación en la que necesitas una "dinamo" te va a servir de algo un "pasaporte"?



Supermanises dijo:


> una fabrica de macetas...lleva ya meses esperando que les manden de portugal, la respuesta del proveedor, si si si , ya las mandamos... Nose si tendra que ver....En caso desabastecimiento , me parece a mi que le vamos a poder dar la vuelta a la tortilla.
> Pongo un ejemplo, mi huerto estaba lleno pero lleno de manzanilla amarga y de acelga... y la arrancamos para sembrar...
> Si falta glifosfato pues igual salen los tomates mas pequeños... en valencia practicametne toda la mala hierba es comestible. Aqui, en caso de que pase, nos vamos a ver en una encrucijada, seguir enamorados de la teta que se esta volviendo venenosa y de su leche que empieza a amargar, o cambiar un poco el enfoque, y en vez de hechar puto glifosfato, comernos las malas hiervas... o incluso substituirlas... vamos tirar de permacultura... q curiosamente es lo que se hizo toda la vida...
> Que falta carne...pues puto te tocara tirar pal monte a pillarte un par de jabalis... trampear conejos...
> ...



Sí, una sociedad muy chula y ecosostenible la de nuestros ancestros, pero salió mal con una población de 20 millones acostumbrados a vivir así, imagine lo que pasaría con 45 millones que no tienen ni idea.


----------



## molodets (25 Oct 2021)

Cada dia me parece más evidente que todo esto es otra Psyop para generar MIEDO y ANSIEDAD, no hemos salido de una y ya han empezado otra.

Tras morir cienes de veces por un viruh ahora toca por inanición.


----------



## Gusman (25 Oct 2021)

El ser humano no necesita casi nada para sobrevivir y tenemos remanente para vivir varias generaciones. No problem con agua, tierra y 2 o 3 bichos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Oct 2021)

Supermanises dijo:


> Gracias por leer.



A ver si aprendes a escribir sin faltas, desgraciado.


----------



## rulifu (25 Oct 2021)

Esto es como el cuento de Pedro y el lobo, si en burbuja siempre se está acabando el mundo ya no nos lo creeremos cuando de verdad acabe.


----------



## Morototeo (25 Oct 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> no te van a servir con el gran apagon aunque los congeles tendras que comertelos antes o tirarlos a la basura.



Nosotros no tenemos problema con eso hamijo.. ninguno. Si hubieras hecho los deberes, no temerías a los apagones.


----------



## Impresionante (25 Oct 2021)

En octubre no es?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 Oct 2021)

Imposible, sera en octubre o no sera.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (25 Oct 2021)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Pasaporte? Crees que en una situación en la que necesitas una "dinamo" te va a servir de algo un "pasaporte"?



Cubre todas las bases. 
Si nos ponemos así de reduccionistas casi que basta un arma y munición y el resto viene rodado. Pero si tenemos un corte eléctrico de un par de días no me veo sacando el rifle y asaltando al vecino para cargar el móvil.
No sé si me explico


----------



## Pinchazo (25 Oct 2021)

HDR dijo:


> No termino de verlo claro, porque de ser así, a gente como Bezos se les hincharían los cojones muchísimo. Sus modelos de negocio dependen de que esto no pase. Bezos sin petróleo no entrega ni 1 paquete. Que puede ser que ocurra en efecto, pero dudo mucho que esos tipos se limitasen a acatar y dejarse llevar mientras sus milloncitos desaparecen...



Hay mucho anuncio y poco dato.
Si fuera específicamente por petróleo, creo que se verían otros movimientos. Además, en tanto no ates los precios, no importa cuan mal vaya el tema, jamás debería haber desabastecimiento como tal, sino precios tan altos que mucha gente no podría comprar. La forma de manifestarse la ruptura de la demanda por incapacidad de hacer crecer la oferta debería ser diferente.

El desabastecimiento se produce bien por precios inelásticos, bien porque parte de la cadena prefiere esperar por incertidumbre.

Esto suena más bien a que se está rompiendo la cadena China-Europa. Los productos llegan, pero a un volumen ralentizado. Y no es por combustible. No como reacción de mercado a posteriori, al menos. Los cargueros pueden llevar la mercancía en coste y tiempo (al menos mejores que los actuales).

No se si es un tema de mala organización logística, o que han comenzado a hacer una guerra comercial de tapadillo. O puede que en efecto, haya demasiados actores en la cadena y ahora todos quieren subir precios pero están con contratos rígidos y prefieren esperar para que todos acepten un nuevo marco de precios. Es decir, el desabastecimiento es sólo un preludio a una escalada de precios significativa que haga retomar el flujo de mercancías.

El caso es que si las importaciones desde China bajan, lo lógico será que Europa pase por una mala racha, y dedique capitales crecientes a invertir en reindustrializar, en volver a producir localmente lo que antes se producía allí.

También el motivo podría ser diferente, pero la verdad es que no me cuadran muchas hipótesis.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (25 Oct 2021)

BOOM, sin alchol en Navidas



Aviso de redirección


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (25 Oct 2021)

Va a ser que no y ojalá que no, pero vaya, tendría su gracia ver la cara que se le queda a alguno que me mira con desdén por poner huerto también en invierno ::


----------



## 4motion (25 Oct 2021)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> BOOM, sin alchol en Navidas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No conviene ALCOHOL que se CARGA el ENCAPSULADO del REGALO de la VACUÑA MATATA.


----------



## Covid Bryant (25 Oct 2021)

Pedro vateres y el subnormal del jefry, tal para cual.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (25 Oct 2021)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> BOOM, sin alchol en Navidas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gin larios manda.


----------



## Debunker (25 Oct 2021)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Imposible, sera en octubre o no sera.



Ya es, en octubre de este año han quedado asentadas todas las bases para la caída brutal que vamos a sufrir, escasez energética, escasez de alimentos, pandemias que vendrán otras , no es solo covid, desabastecimiento y escasez de todo , solo falta encender la mecha para que todo explosione.


----------



## UnLoader (25 Oct 2021)

De momento no se nota tanta catástrofe en el ambiente, pero va creciendo la sensación INDUCIDA, está claro.
Está claro que cuando las noticias inciden tanto en meter el susto con lo mismo, es por algo.
Hemos pasado de cifras diarias de COVID hasta en la sopa, a llevar ya un mes que nos comemos el almuerzo viendo como gilipollas lo del volcán.
Eso ya cansa y aparte ahora llega el puto Halloween y como comprenderéis hay que animar esas compras.
BETAZOS CARAPADRES YENDO A COMPRAR MÁSCARAS Y POLLADAS COMO HORDAS. Me dan pena.
Sí claro, jiji jaja, qué gracioso Alvarito vestido de puto esqueleto, Irenita con su máscara de goma de mierda con olor a condón usado.
Pero los padres consienten porque, para ellos, para los adultos, Halloween es también la PUTA EXCUSA, la puta auto-justificación mental del español mierda Paco medio metido a fundidor de VISA. Es Halloween pues me pillo un iPhone, renuevo el portátil, me compro un cochazo (diesel) a 9+ meses vista, me lanzo a la piscina qué mas da, coño nos lo merecemos que sufrimos mucho metidos en casa sin poder GASTAR, sin que nos VIERAN con cosas recién compradas.
Si pueden coaccionarte para que compres ya, pues se ponen a ello. El objetivo del bulo es que compres por cojones, por coacción, por compromiso, por miedo, por borreguismo y por cuñado, lo que tenías pensado demorar para Noviembre o sobre la marcha en la propia Navidad (no hablo de compras a 9 meses vista, como los imbéciles que todavía profesan fe inquebrantable y esclava al dios-automóvil).
Ahí van por consiguiente las hordas a invadir la calle y las tiendas, a gastarse, pulirse hasta el último céntimo de lo que han conseguido ahorrar durante el confinamiento (para algunos fue la única experiencia real de ahorrar; la borregada es así, a veces ni cerrando a cal y canto consigues que dejen de echar mano de la puta VISA para chorradas). Los que manejan el cotarro lo saben y asfixiaron lo justo, ahora VENGA, QUE COMPRES COÑOOOOOOO.
En definitiva, el petróleo, el gas, la electricidad... a lo mejor dejan de fluir, pero el dinerito, las rentitas por alquiler abusivas de langostos, las comidazas, el gastazo de Halloween... uy, eso no, lo que sea menos que deje de fluir el dinerito rico, que se está muy calentito con ese flujo diario extraído de los BORREGAZOS ENGANCHADOS A LA TV.

Lo más preocupante, o risible, es que a pesar de que veamos a la borregada gastando a manos llenas, vale, terracitas vale, Haloween/parques de atracciones/colapso de escape rooms y mierdas similares vale, en realidad de palpa en el ambiente que andan INSATISFECHOS, amargados, discusiones por doquier con las visilleras, niños dando P.C., comienzo de acumulación de gastos fijos en colegio concertado, el gas para qué contar, viene el frío, nos vamos a cagar ya veréis... en fin, quien sea ADICTO a ese plan y a ese estilo de vida pues que se aguante llorando en una esquina cuando le venga la ruina. A mi quéeeeeeeeee.

Si son borregos, ¿por qué deben darme pena en realidad? Si caminas por Gran Vía (cuando se puede fisicamente, cada vez menos) y es UN ASCAZO del quince, las hordas dan asco caminando cual zombis con las bolsas de mierda de papel del PRIMARK o peor aún las de lujo de STRADIVARIUS alias "te echo mierda perfumada a la acera para que te pongas húmeda y consumas TRAPOS DE MIERDA fundiéndole la VISA a tu mierda-esclavo-carapadre) (y es que de hecho caminan al mismo paso incluso, que en Walking Dead, sólo les falta gruñir pero ya lo suplen balbuceando gilipollecedes y cuñadeces varias, gritando entre el gentío para hacerse oir, Diossss, ¡cómo mola, estoy gastando en pleno Centro!), venga seguid que sí, en realidad no deberían darme ni siquiera pena.

Me pasé cerca de la puta Manolita, y vi HORDAS, como nunca, dando la vuelta a toda la manzana, y se les veía tan guays y felices, cada uno pasando por sacristía a darle 20 Euros a Loterias y el % correspondiente a Hacienda, sea con o sin premio. Se les veía tan cómodos y calentitos y felices ahí HACIENDO EL GILIPOLLLAS para llevarse el décimo a Valladolid, a Sevilla o a Valencia y dar por culo volviendo por esas carreteras con los SUV, los chiquillos vestidos de esqueleto, y la visillera con CARA DE OLER MIERDA diciendo "Paco no olvides pagar las 2 cuotas de los grandes del fútbol, que ya me llamaron 2 veces y claro, ahora ya como si van a entrenar, pues las equipaciones, ya sabes", la misma mierda de siempre. Eso después de haberle echado 100-120 eurazos al depósito, que 2x Madrid-Valencia ya sabes, y más con ese pedassso de SUV rummmm rummmmmm COMO MOLO piensa el carapadre imbécil.

No hemos aprendido una mierda, por tanto quienes manejan las palancas hacen muy bien en combinar periodos de "quédate en casa jodido" con "sal, que ya te dejo, consume como un mierda y venga rapidito, rotación, consumo y mientras te subo la luz, el gas, el gasoil, y todo de lo que dependes para hacer eso mismo a lo que te empujo. Si te vuelves loco por el camino, no es mi problema, te vas a un puto cajero de Caibabank de esos de oficina recién cerrada a mearte encima entre dos cartones de Amazon, NO TE JODE EL PUTO BORREGO, o mira, mejor TE SUICIDAS, igual ya te viene de camino la viogen, sí, suicidate que tirado en el cajero no consumes, pero muerto gastas un ataud; además así ni saldrás en las noticias, de lo contrario ya sabes: obedece y calla, consume, métete en trampas económicas Y MENTALES, mira mucha TV y series como has venido haciendo, go go gooooo".

Feliz Black Friday dentro de poco, un Black Friday como nos merecemos: burbujeado, mediatizado para que "entiendas" la inflación y te resignes.

Pillaos cositas molonas eh, no me defraudéis, que ya que tenéis que volver a presencial a la puta oficina, al menos luciros un poco delante de otros amargados, por supuesto, todo correcto.


----------



## LeeMarvin (25 Oct 2021)

No hay papel 









La falta de papel atenaza la industria del libro


El sector editorial español encara su camino a Fráncfort como invitado en 2022 con las sombras de una subida del 30% de su materia prima, la escasez de cartón para portadas y el creciente peso de Amazon




elpais.com


----------



## poppom (25 Oct 2021)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Hay mucho anuncio y poco dato.
> Si fuera específicamente por petróleo, creo que se verían otros movimientos. Además, en tanto no ates los precios, no importa cuan mal vaya el tema, jamás debería haber desabastecimiento como tal, sino precios tan altos que mucha gente no podría comprar. La forma de manifestarse la ruptura de la demanda por incapacidad de hacer crecer la oferta debería ser diferente.
> 
> El desabastecimiento se produce bien por precios inelásticos, bien porque parte de la cadena prefiere esperar por incertidumbre.
> ...



reindustrializar europa?
Industria = CO2
Mira España como ejemplo. Nos estamos desindustrializando y africanizando cada día más.
Vamos a volver al medievo


----------



## FranMen (25 Oct 2021)

moromierda dijo:


> Tu aproba penchitos morunos carniseria jalal corte pimera a barbacoa piñas pinoñes aspecies penchitos a mucha sirvesa.
> 
> ,,, (otavída no sabe piner comas, piro quere ir escola aldutos)
> 
> Amego.



Pues compraré jamón y para congelar cabezada de cerdo, de snack certezas, así si me asaltan algo me dejarán


----------



## Autómata (25 Oct 2021)

Estaría bien hilo chincheta para ir poniendo info.


----------



## UnLoader (25 Oct 2021)

Autómata dijo:


> Estaría bien hilo chincheta para ir poniendo info.



¿De qué tipo de "info" estamos hablando?
Porque si no somos capaces de filtrar eso, entonces no hacemos más que amplificar el bulo mediático.
Ya les ha dado hasta por decir que hay escasez de papel (del normal, no del culo), como véis más arriba.

No se ha visto experimento de opinión inducida más BURDO y descarado que este, pero claro, como ya tuvimos tragaderas bien anchas con el COVID, pues los que manejan las palancas se han acostumbrado.

En este otro bulo volveremos también a caer como gilipollas. COVID contrae, y ESCASEZ INDUCIDA expande y recupera el consumo.

¿Dónde coño está la escasez de chips? ¿Acaso no llegan las mierdas de AliExpress en 15 días clavados, con más exactitud y predecibilidad que nunca?

¿Cómo puede una factoría alegar que le faltan 120.000 microcontroladores en stock de tipo digamos NXP (ex Motorola/ Freescale) gama 9S12 o con core Cortex M4 -los más comunes en ciertos entresijos de coches de gama mediana- cuando me acabo de pillar 10 de los susodichos para mis proyectos personales, a 0.40 euros la unidad, y me los ha traído fiel y puntualmente la misma charo de Correos de siempre? Y soy un puto individuo insignificante.

Escasez, venga... pues vale, quizá la haya, pero es INDUCIDA, insisto, y no veo que entretanto aprendamos nada ni cambiemos hábitos, ni nosotros los borregos (en un 99%) ni los que se aprovechan de que lo seamos.

En definitiva, vamos a sufrir bandazos mentales de este tipo hasta que acaben por volvernos locos.

La supuesta ESCASEZ sólo es una maniobra de los que manejan el cotarro, similar a cuando nuestro padre aspiraba por una goma en un desagüe como medio de crear un vacío que aspirase y desatrancase. Aquí lo que toca desatrancar tras el parón del COVID es el consumo, y ya te digo yo si lo están consiguiendo... Putos genios.


----------



## Cicciolino (25 Oct 2021)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Pillando latunes y lajillones.



Mayami se lo confirmó...

Pedrito Retretes, el chinorris de referencia en el forito, metiendo miedo a la borregada, como cualquier telediario del régimen.

Ok.


----------



## Pinchazo (25 Oct 2021)

poppom dijo:


> reindustrializar europa?
> Industria = CO2
> Mira España como ejemplo. Nos estamos desindustrializando y africanizando cada día más.
> Vamos a volver al medievo



La crisis acaba de empezar, y sin saber cuanto va a durar, pues no se puede saber por donde van a tirar.

Me estaba fijando en cosas como chips, que ya estaban hablando de empezar a montar fábricas aquí de prisa y corriendo.

Ya veremos que hacen, pero incluso en los escenarios positivos, si se ponen a meter capital ahora, hasta dentro de unos años básicamente no veríamos fructificar nada, y una década para el grueso del capital.
O sea que realmente no sabremos si lo hacen o no a corto plazo. Habrá que seguir los anuncios de inversiones (y los proyectos reales) para saber si están invirtiendo o no, porque los resultados sólo llegan al final.


----------



## bambum (25 Oct 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> Amazon, Ikea and Unilever pledge zero-carbon shipping by 2040
> 
> Bezos entre otros están por decarbonizar el tráfico marítimo de mercancías.
> 
> ...



Sí, lo dicho. Obedecen.


----------



## moromierda (25 Oct 2021)

FranMen dijo:


> Pues compraré jamón y para congelar cabezada de cerdo, de snack certezas, así si me asaltan algo me dejarán



Yo gusta jamón e penchitos cerdo e cortezas. Tu tene bon gusto, amego.


----------



## sada (25 Oct 2021)

UnLoader dijo:


> ¿De qué tipo de "info" estamos hablando?
> Porque si no somos capaces de filtrar eso, entonces no hacemos más que amplificar el bulo mediático.
> Ya les ha dado hasta por decir que hay escasez de papel (del normal, no del culo), como véis más arriba.
> 
> ...



cierto es lo de Aliexpress llega cagando virutas.


----------



## IMPULSES (25 Oct 2021)

Pues nada , el preámbulo a las guerras siempre fue el hambre, así q ya sabéis lo que se nos viene.


----------



## ray merryman (25 Oct 2021)

sada dijo:


> cierto es lo de Aliexpress llega cagando virutas.



AliExpress no lo sé porque no compro, pero lo que sí que he notado es que en Amazon hace unos meses,pedías cualquier cosa y tenías 20 marcas o modelos distintas de lo mismo todo con Prime y al día siguiente o dos días en casa.
Últimamente me he dado cuenta que muchas cosas de lo que busco (y son cosas normales) ya no están en prime,tienes que pagar unos 2-3 euros por el envío o incluso más si viene de fuera y llega a la semana.

No soy tochovista,pero Amazon es un buen indicador y pronostico que el guano llegará cuando la mayoría de cosas que venda está plataforma tengan que ser con gastos de envío.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (25 Oct 2021)

Comprad que se acaba


----------



## EXTOUAREG (25 Oct 2021)

Quieren montar el desabastecimiento a base de meter miedo y de que la gente acumule en casa anticipándose a un supuesto desabastecimiento.


----------



## sada (25 Oct 2021)

a ver la gente también consume y compra cosas absurdas como si no hubiese un mañana...y no solo en españa en medio mundo y eso no es sostenible...
igual un reajuste nos vendría bien.


----------



## sada (25 Oct 2021)

La falta de magnesio procedente de China amenaza con un parón industrial en Europa


El magnesio es otra de las materias primas que está comenzando a escasear por las limitaciones de producción en las fundiciones chinas. El componente es clave para las aleaciones de acero o aluminio que se emplean en latas o carrocerías de coches. La industria mediana y pesada advierte de que...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## dmb001 (25 Oct 2021)

Aprovechad que ya han puesto los turrones en el Mercabrona y una cajera pechugona simpaticota me dijo ayer que el turrón similar al kinder bueno estaba de muerte, que se lo quitaban de las manos... No sé si quería rollo o quería matarme de un infarto


----------



## luistro (25 Oct 2021)

El chino cerca de mi curro dos trailers seguidos de mercancía


----------



## Supermanises (25 Oct 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> A ver si aprendes a escribir sin faltas, desgraciado.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (25 Oct 2021)

Miedo o realidad?









El desabastecimiento ya afecta al empleo: suben los ERTE y se frena la afiliación en la industria


Las fábricas se ven obligadas a parar por la falta de materiales y la subida de los precios, por lo que han frenado las nuevas contrataciones y meten a sus trabajadores en ERTE




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## PORRON (25 Oct 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Aprovechad que ya han puesto los turrones en el Mercabrona y una cajera pechugona simpaticota me dijo ayer que el turrón similar al kinder bueno estaba de muerte, que se lo quitaban de las manos... No sé si quería rollo o quería matarme de un infarto



Ta las follao?


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (25 Oct 2021)

Si esto pasa de los periokikos a la telemierda sabéis lo que pasará no?


----------



## Supermanises (25 Oct 2021)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Pasaporte? Crees que en una situación en la que necesitas una "dinamo" te va a servir de algo un "pasaporte"?
> 
> 
> 
> Sí, una sociedad muy chula y ecosostenible la de nuestros ancestros, pero salió mal con una población de 20 millones acostumbrados a vivir así, imagine lo que pasaría con 45 millones que no tienen ni idea.



salio mal? Y como coño seguimos aqui, o de donde salio la gente que alimento demograficamente las ciduades? si huviera salido mal.. no estariamos aqui... Tampoco estoy diciendo qeu sea lo ideal, estoy diciendo que es lo que va a tocar si el sistema se pone cabron...creo que mas bien los engañaron para amontonarlos en bloques y dar paso a lo que se nos viene encima...Pero vamos salir mal salir mal... creo que estas enamorado del cubo... me da la sensacion y de tu cuadrito tactil...y hechas mierda para justificar acabar pasando por el aro eugenésico, si es que no as pasado ya. No es de hace vente años, ay gente que vive asi ahora mismo en comunidades,.... y s cogen y se van con todos sus huevos al dentista o al medico si les hace falta, sin despeinarse, y luego se vuelven al monte. Y tranquilo, que la mayoria no es que vayan a pasar por el aro, es que ya estan pasando por el aro, haciendo cola para pasar por el aro, y ni siquiera esta el aro, esta un aro eterico mental, creado con la promesa de un aro... osea q tu tranquilo q vamos a ser cuatro gatos, si no hecha cuenta de la gente que te rodea y esta vacunada y cual no...


----------



## Dr Strangelove (25 Oct 2021)

Pedro Palanganas vendiendo libros (o intentándolo).


----------



## Autómata (25 Oct 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Quieren montar el desabastecimiento a base de meter miedo y de que la gente acumule en casa anticipándose a un supuesto desabastecimiento.



O quitar el efecto "shock" a base de prepararnos anticipadamente..... si es por teorizar.....


----------



## Decimus (25 Oct 2021)

No hay nada. Esta todo agotado. Es el fin.


----------



## Ederall (25 Oct 2021)

Dentro de un mes?? El fin del mundo era en octubre... Ya vamos a empezar otra vez con las prórrogas???


----------



## EXTOUAREG (25 Oct 2021)

Autómata dijo:


> O quitar el efecto "shock" a base de prepararnos anticipadamente..... si es por teorizar.....



Desabastecimiento para occidente es quedarse sin Doritos, Bollicaos y demás mierdas procesadas, con leche, pan, patatas, huevos, legumbres, verdura, pollo y poco mas se vive, que se lo digan a nuestros abuelos en la guerra. Que nos quieren hacer sentir el terror porque no hay comida de lujo.


----------



## Eigentum (25 Oct 2021)

Va a pasar lo mismo que con el papel higiénico, todo el mundo a comprar por miedo a que se agote, y se agotará precisamente por eso.

La cuestión es que hay empresas que se van a forrar.


----------



## dmb001 (25 Oct 2021)

PORRON dijo:


> Ta las follao?



No, pero estamos trabajando en ello.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (25 Oct 2021)

Supermanises dijo:


> salio mal? Y como coño seguimos aqui, o de donde salio la gente que alimento demograficamente las ciduades? si huviera salido mal.. no estariamos aqui... Tampoco estoy diciendo qeu sea lo ideal, estoy diciendo que es lo que va a tocar si el sistema se pone cabron...creo que mas bien los engañaron para amontonarlos en bloques y dar paso a lo que se nos viene encima...Pero vamos salir mal salir mal... creo que estas enamorado del cubo... me da la sensacion y de tu cuadrito tactil...y hechas mierda para justificar acabar pasando por el aro eugenésico, si es que no as pasado ya. No es de hace vente años, ay gente que vive asi ahora mismo en comunidades,.... y s cogen y se van con todos sus huevos al dentista o al medico si les hace falta, sin despeinarse, y luego se vuelven al monte. Y tranquilo, que la mayoria no es que vayan a pasar por el aro, es que ya estan pasando por el aro, haciendo cola para pasar por el aro, y ni siquiera esta el aro, esta un aro eterico mental, creado con la promesa de un aro... osea q tu tranquilo q vamos a ser cuatro gatos, si no hecha cuenta de la gente que te rodea y esta vacunada y cual no...



Salió mal porque no se evitó el éxodo de los 60 hacia las ciudades. Nunca sirvió para sacar de la pobreza a la mayoría y tampoco era una solución para todos, una vez llegaron las nuevas tecnologías y aumentó la población. 

Imagine ahora, que el más curtido de una ciudad está pensando qué chándal comprarle a su yorkshire.


----------



## Patito Feo (25 Oct 2021)

thesunnolongerrises dijo:


> Latas, leche, aceite, legumbres, pilas, un par de garrafas de 25 litros de agua y lejía.
> Depósito lleno. pasaporte en regla y 3-4k en efectivo.
> Y una dinamo.
> Ya no es por el madmax, sino por cubrirse las espaldas con cuatro duros. Pagáis seguros de coche, casa y vida, no me jodáis que vais a confiaros a ken en lugar de gastaros 300€ en TRANQUILIDAD...




Uy el efectivo.

Alguno no recuerda ni que es. 

Pero claro, si las cosas se ponen turbias, el paisano que tiene tomates te puede aceptar papelitos antes que un bizum que no controla, y claro, los papelitos si los tienes tu, estan mas seguros que en un banco que a saber que pasa y esas inversiones en BTC, a ver que pasa con ellas y tal.

Aun recuerdo como en el 2008 en burbuja recomendaban bancolchon y plata, insistentemente. Ahora recomiendan bitcoin porque son mas seguros.


----------



## Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette (25 Oct 2021)

Yo ya tengo la trampa para gatos y perros puesta en mi parcela de campo... el que caiga, lo despellejo y me lo como:


----------



## Patito Feo (25 Oct 2021)

Supermanises dijo:


> salio mal? Y como coño seguimos aqui, o de donde salio la gente que alimento demograficamente las ciduades? si huviera salido mal.. no estariamos aqui... Tampoco estoy diciendo qeu sea lo ideal, estoy diciendo que es lo que va a tocar si el sistema se pone cabron...creo que mas bien los engañaron para amontonarlos en bloques y dar paso a lo que se nos viene encima...Pero vamos salir mal salir mal... creo que estas enamorado del cubo... me da la sensacion y de tu cuadrito tactil...y hechas mierda para justificar acabar pasando por el aro eugenésico, si es que no as pasado ya. No es de hace vente años, ay gente que vive asi ahora mismo en comunidades,.... y s cogen y se van con todos sus huevos al dentista o al medico si les hace falta, sin despeinarse, y luego se vuelven al monte. Y tranquilo, que la mayoria no es que vayan a pasar por el aro, es que ya estan pasando por el aro, haciendo cola para pasar por el aro, y ni siquiera esta el aro, esta un aro eterico mental, creado con la promesa de un aro... osea q tu tranquilo q vamos a ser cuatro gatos, si no hecha cuenta de la gente que te rodea y esta vacunada y cual no...



Pues os vais a inflar a enterrar gente.


----------



## Patito Feo (25 Oct 2021)

Los transportistas advierten de que se si implantan los peajes "no quedaría más remedio que valorar medidas"


El sector del transporte ha emitido un comunicado en el que advierten al Gobierno de que si los peajes se implantan sin consenso irán tomarán las medidas necesarias.




www.antena3.com





*Los transportistas advierten al Gobierno que harán huelga nacional si se implantan los peajes*
*El sector del transporte ha emitido un comunicado en el que advierten que si los peajes se implantan sin consenso irán a un paro nacional.*


----------



## Supermanises (25 Oct 2021)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Pues os vais a inflar a enterrar gente.



el aceite humano es un producto interesante en caso de madmax, y como en madmax el resto a los cerdos. dejate de enterrar que te deslomas.


----------



## Patito Feo (25 Oct 2021)

Supermanises dijo:


> el aceite humano es un producto interesante en caso de madmax, y como en madmax el resto a los cerdos. dejate de enterrar que te deslomas.



No podeis tardar que en 10 dias eso termina en una pandemia de las de verdad.


----------



## El jinete pálido (25 Oct 2021)

O sease, tanto "será en octubre, será en octubre", y ahora va a ser en noviembre


----------



## DraghiEmpire (25 Oct 2021)

Giordano Bruno dijo:


> Me vuelven loco esas predicciones matemáticas de este foro dentro de 1 mes desabastecimiento no dice en unos meses no,1 mes 30 días exactos.
> Como otros hilos dentro de 3 años exactos crisis económica mundial o el día 15 de octubre se va a la mierda el ibex 35........me resulta fascinante esa precisión matemática.
> Yo el día 5 de noviembre a la 5 de la tarde voy a hechar un polvo ahí lo dejo



Bueno vosotros con el Caleido igual, septiembre del 2020, octubre del 2021 y aún no está ni a pleno rendimiento. Por cierto 2 juraos, uno en el lado de La Paz y el otro en la entrada de vehículos de Monforte no fue una gran estrategia, medio Madrid se ha metido en esa obra.


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Oct 2021)

El jinete pálido dijo:


> O sease, tanto "será en octubre, será en octubre", y ahora va a ser en noviembre



Hoy no, mañana!!!

14 años con la cantinela.

Al final no va a pasar nada.


----------



## EGO (25 Oct 2021)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Los transportistas advierten de que se si implantan los peajes "no quedaría más remedio que valorar medidas"
> 
> 
> El sector del transporte ha emitido un comunicado en el que advierten al Gobierno de que si los peajes se implantan sin consenso irán tomarán las medidas necesarias.
> ...



Este si es el verdadero peligro,no lo que diga un coronelucho comprado por el NWO.

Ojala paren un mes y haya suicidios masivos por falta de gasolina,comida y repartos de amazon.


----------



## tovarovsky (25 Oct 2021)

Sionbaisanterar!! Guoyinoss!!


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (25 Oct 2021)

En Murcia seguro que no falta


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Oct 2021)

O sea un tweet de mierda ahora es una fuente fidedigna para decir que habrá desabastecimiento.

Ok.


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (25 Oct 2021)

Ojala....puta basura de dronjas


----------



## sada (25 Oct 2021)

en 2008 ya hubo una huelga de transportes y bueno no pasó gran cosa


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Oct 2021)

Si me tengo que hacer dos latas de atún y un cuenco de arroz para nochebuena, pues se hace

No se me van a caer los anillos

Y para sant esteve canelones de magro de cerdo enlatado


----------



## automono (25 Oct 2021)

para que haya desabastecimiento dentro de un mes, tiene que haber un detonante qie paralice la logistica.
Asi que salvo catastrofe climatica o guerra civil, no va a pasar nada.
Y una huelga del transporte dura una semana maximo, con lo cual, nadie va a pasar hambre.
Otra cosa, es que cada vez haya menos variedad de cosas/alimentacion, al dejar de ser rentables, vamos, que lo mismo en un par de años solo hay "don simon" o botella gran reserva de 200€ (siempre hay hueco para una clase muy alta), y asi con todo.

Yo apuesto mas por una sudamericanizacion lenta, pero con las chorradas europeas (vamos, que aqui tendremos miseria pero no nos dejaran ponernos un carrito de venta ambulante o hacer ñapas en el garaje de casa, como permiten en sudamerica para que la gente gane algo de dinero).


----------



## Giordano Bruno (25 Oct 2021)

sada dijo:


> en 2008 ya hubo una huelga de transportes y bueno no pasó gran cosa



Como la huelga de taxis para joder a Uber en Madrid.......se pensaban que tenían mucho fuerza y a los 20 días sin trabajar y viendo que Madrid seguía igual sin ellos pues pa casa con el rabo entre las piernas y bien suavecitos
Los camioneros están aprovechando una supuesta escasez para lo de siempre "que hay de lo mio"


----------



## asiqué (25 Oct 2021)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Cecile (@Anneazul) twitteó: Si esto no es desabastecimiento entonces ¿qué es?. Gobierno de inútiles!. Hoy supermercado Día. https://t.co/5xPGDNBlCw



en españa no es, aqui un dia no venden nada por $ 269,00

eso me suena a moneda pancha


----------



## moromierda (25 Oct 2021)

A te pario a cabra, amego?


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (26 Oct 2021)

Reino Hunido con cartones en estanterías para contentar a las charos









El desabastecimiento de Reino Unido pasa factura a los supermercados: cartones con fotos en vez de comida


La escasez de suministros está afectando gravemente a Reino Unido, que ve mermados incluso, los productos de sus supermercados




www.telecinco.es


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (26 Oct 2021)

Subida de precios, por ahora sigue habiendo doritos y cola cao









El Banco de España advierte de un desabastecimiento mundial: faltan productos y suben los precios


Pablo Hernández de Cos , Gobernador del Banco de España, anticipa un fuerte recorte en la previsión de crecimiento para nuestro país, pone en duda l




www.cuatro.com


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (19 Mar 2022)

Ahora cobra sentido. Up!


----------



## Ponix (19 Mar 2022)

Follon


----------

